

Ask HN: DNSCrypt over VPN is not secure? - SteveDeFacto

So I thought I had a pretty secure setup by using DNSCrypt and a VPN server. My thought was that the VPN server would mostly see encrypted ssl data since I use HTTPS Everywhere and by using encrypted DNS they can&#x27;t tell which sites I am visiting.<p>However, it has recently come to my attention that someone else has control of the OpenDNS dashboad. Essentially, this means that whoever it is can view all the sites I visit and block me from sites of their choosing which they have. I left an auto clicker running all night to rate thousands of girls on an online dating site which lead to hundreds of messages. hehe...<p>I thought the dating site would block me but instead whoever has control of the OpenDNS dash board decided to block everyone on the VPN server from accessing the site. Probably because I spammed their logs. I can still access it just fine using any other DNS provider. So DNSCrypt+VPN = Less secure.<p>Sine any VPN server would have this problem unless I am the one in control of the OpenDNS dashboard. What other options are there for resolving domains over a VPN without someone including my ISP logging which sites I am visiting?
======
stephenr
If you run a VPN server on a VPS you control, why can't you then run a DNS
proxy on it too?

~~~
SteveDeFacto
I don't control it. I pay to use it.

